# ich treatment method



## Matt Warner (21 Jan 2014)

Hi everybody. I bought some honey gouramis the weekend and one of them seems to of developed white spot. I was wondering which treatment is best in a planted tank. I don't want to medicate the tank if I can help it so I was going to raise the temperature to 30 degrees along with water changes to treat it. Will my plants be OK if I do this as it will only be for 10 days. Any advice would be appreciated. 
Many thanks


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2014)

Esha exit is by far the best mate and you don't even need to do water changes after treatment. Just 3 days that's it. 

Ive tried raising temp etc when my choccos got it but it didnt work. Got the esha and it worked a treat mate.  
I just gave a full bottle away at weekend too otherwise id have sent it you


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jan 2014)

...and it's shrimp safe...


----------



## Matt Warner (21 Jan 2014)

Thanks Alastair. I've treated the tank now with Interpret no white spot treatment. I think they mist of had white spot when I got them because its only the gouramis which have white spot. All the other fish I bought from the same shop the other day are fine and showing no signs of white spot. I have set the heater to 28°c to help speed the life cycle of the parasites up and make the treatment quicker. Hope I am doing everything right!


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jan 2014)

I used interpet on my clown loach without problems. Not sure about shrimp though and it did take a third dose to do the job


----------



## Matt Warner (21 Jan 2014)

I haven't got any shrimp so it shouldn't be a problem. How long should I treat the tank for with the temp at 28°c?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Jan 2014)

Try the 2 doses as the bottle states i had 2 clowns given their tank doesn't drop below 28 in the summer. I dosed as bottle said. Three weeks later it came back so i dosed again with an extra dose on the 12th day and that did the job


----------



## Bellaaquatics (28 Jan 2014)

The best treatment for me, malacite green + liitle pinch of salt.. But its actualy not to good for aquascape because it turns your tank bluish and contaminate the tank's glue with blue stain


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Jan 2014)

Malacite green is the main ingredient in interpet anti whitespot. Dont know about esha because i've never used it. I've also read that salt doesn't really work and can do more harm than good with some fish so i only use it on chips


----------



## Matt Warner (28 Jan 2014)

I did the second treatment on Saturday after a large water change. How much longer do you think I should leave it until I do another water change and turn the temperature back down to 25°c?


----------



## Bellaaquatics (29 Jan 2014)

Big clown said:


> Malacite green is the main ingredient in interpet anti whitespot. Dont know about esha because i've never used it. I've also read that salt doesn't really work and can do more harm than good with some fish so i only use it on chips



Not really, on a certain ppm, salt actually will harm the microbes but it wouldnt affect the fish..

But salt efectivity are quite slow, so you cant rely on salt only..


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jan 2014)

Hi all, 





Matty1983 said:


> I bought some honey gouramis the weekend and one of them seems to of developed white spot.





harryH said:


> I would look carefully at what caused the outbreak.. The most obvious cause would be a 'rogue' fish introduced whilst carrying the disease. This would quickly infest a whole tank. The other cause is usually stress as a result of poor water quality often caused by introducing fish to a tank not matured


 Bad luck, I think Harry is right about the causes of white spot. 





Big clown said:


> Malacite green is the main ingredient in interpet anti whitespot. Dont know about esha


 ESHa Exit also contains malachite green 





Alastair said:


> Ethacridine lactate 6.3mg, Malachite green oxalate 0.31mg, methylene blue 3.98mg, quantities per ml of medication solution. From <Treating for white spot and shrimp | UK Aquatic Plant Society>.


 I'm not a great lover of salt, and the only time I've ever had fish with Ich I used the combination of raised temperature and "eSHa Exit" successfully without any problems. There are some more threads here <White spot | UK Aquatic Plant Society>, <Help White spot (Dosing update) | Page 2 | UK Aquatic Plant Society>,<White spot? | UK Aquatic Plant Society> & <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/treating-white-spot-in-a-planted-tank.20845/>. 

cheers Darrel


----------

